# TBT to help me complete my Pokédex!



## Shinylatias (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll give some tbt to get someone to complete my pokedex, preferably to someone that has all of them. I'll do trade backs and all that, I'm no stealer. Name your price, nothing to high. Aiming for the shiny charm so I could give you any shiny I find with it with MMing..


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 12, 2015)

Good luck! Wish I could help you but I don't have all the pokes, like I've completed my dex long ago (on X) but I released and/or evolved most of them lol


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Good luck! What pokemon do you need? Haven't completed the dex, but I do have most of them


----------



## frio hur (Nov 12, 2015)

<-- has finished dex and has shiny charm

also has no life


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 12, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> Good luck! Wish I could help you but I don't have all the pokes, like I've completed my dex long ago (on X) but I released and/or evolved most of them lol



Lol its fine xD any chance you'd have any of the following anyway? I have only 418 caught and 218 seen. (Do the seen count  for the shiny charm?)

Ivysaur, wartourtle,  pigeotto, rattata, spearow, ekans, (035?) (040?)  (047?) (048?) (050?) (053?) (057?) (059?) (069?) (081,086,087,088,089?) (096,097,099?) (107,109,113?) (125,138,139?)
 (156,157,158,159,160?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



frio hur said:


> <-- has finished dex and has shiny charm
> 
> also has no life



wow.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 12, 2015)

i have all except spearow on hand right now, of the ones you directly named. 

no, for natinal dex and to get the shiny charm you have to OWN every pokemon excluding the mythics ie mew, celebi, jirachi and so on.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 12, 2015)

frio hur said:


> i have all except spearow on hand right now.
> 
> no, for natinal dex and to get the shiny charm you have to OWN every pokemon excluding the mythics ie mew, celebi, jirachi and so on.



Any chance you could help me with the dex then?  (I still need more than just that, but I'm going for one region at a time haha)

;; dang. Well, it is reasonable for the shiny charm tho


----------



## emolga (Nov 12, 2015)

what pokemon are you missing? I don't have all of them, but I may be able to help you


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 12, 2015)

emolga said:


> what pokemon are you missing? I don't have all of them, but I may be able to help you



Mainly doing one region at a time, including spearow- Numbers 156,157,158,159,160,162,167,173,174,176,177,178,180,182,186,191,194,203,204,,216,218,220,226,231,232,233,234,236,238,240,246. (thats just johto)


----------



## frio hur (Nov 12, 2015)

so i'm trying to make a list of what you're missing based on numbers, am i right in assuming you're listing for the kanto dex right now?  which game you using?


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Shinylatias said:


> Any chance you could help me with the dex then?  (I still need more than just that, but I'm going for one region at a time haha)
> 
> ;; dang. Well, it is reasonable for the shiny charm tho



What pokemon do you ned to own?COuld you make a list of pokemon? I have a bunch of stuff from other regions because I have too many bankballs XD


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 12, 2015)

frio hur said:


> no you don't need mew or the other mythics for shiny charm.
> 
> so i'm trying to make a list of what you're missing based on numbers, am i right in assuming you're listing for the kanto dex right now?
> which game you using?


Already have all the myths, so I'm not worried about that. Yeah, just those numbers for now. The second list was Jhoto.  I'm using Pokemon X for the safari.


----------



## emolga (Nov 12, 2015)

alright, i'll check to see if i have any of those. any legendaries, by the way? i have quite a few of em


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Umm, am I being ignored? x.x


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 12, 2015)

Sap88 said:


> What pokemon do you ned to own?COuld you make a list of pokemon? I have a bunch of stuff from other regions because I have too many bankballs XD



Hoenn- 253,254,259,260, 266,267,269,272,273,275,288,289,292,295,318,323,329,330,331,340,343,344,346,348,351,356,360,361,362,364,365,368,372,373,375

- - - Post Merge - - -



emolga said:


> alright, i'll check to see if i have any of those. any legendaries, by the way? i have quite a few of em



I'll check!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sap88 said:


> Umm, am I being ignored? x.x



nonono! I'm just taking a bit to list the numbers lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



emolga said:


> alright, i'll check to see if i have any of those. any legendaries, by the way? i have quite a few of em



Tournadus


----------



## frio hur (Nov 12, 2015)

here's the kanto list

ivysaur*
wartortle*
pidgeotto*
rattata*
spearow*
ekans*
clefairy*
wigglytuff*
parasect*
venonat*
diglett*
persian*
primape*
arcanine*
bellsprout*
magnamite*
seel*
dewgong*
grimer*
muk*
drowzee*
hypno*
kingler*
hitmonchan*
koffing*
chansey*
electabuzz
omanyte
omastar*

anything with a * i have in a box right now.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 12, 2015)

frio hur said:


> here's the kanto list
> 
> ivysaur*
> wartortle*
> ...




How much TBT would you like for the trade/tradeback?


----------



## frio hur (Nov 12, 2015)

2 btb each?

working on johto list right now.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 12, 2015)

frio hur said:


> 2 btb each?
> 
> working on johto list right now.



Alright. 46tbt counted.


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 12, 2015)

No problem! I have spearow and electauzz for touch trading, but I do have grimer and koffing ^^. I might wait for the other lists though


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 12, 2015)

Sap88 said:


> No problem! I have spearow and electauzz for touch trading, but I do have grimer and koffing ^^. I might wait for the other lists though



Will post my sinnoh list now! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

388
389
392
394
395
396
398
491
402
404
409
410
411
420
423
424
428
432
436
438
445
446
456
457
462
464
465
466
467
469
477
478


----------



## frio hur (Nov 12, 2015)

johto list

typhlosion*
totodile*
croconaw*
feraligatr*
furret*
spinarak*
cleffa*
igglybuff*
togetic*
natu*
xatu*
flaaffy*
bellossom*
sunkern*
wooper*
girafarig*
pineco*
teddiursa*
slugma
swinub*
mantine*
phanpy*
donphan*
porygon2*
stantler*
tyrogue
smoochum*
magby
larvitar*


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 12, 2015)

100tbt.

- - - Post Merge - - -

unova

496
497
499
500
501
502
514
516
517
518
522
530
535
537
540
542
549
552
553
562
563
564
565
566
567
576
583
586
589
592
593
595
596
598
599
600
601
603
605
617
626
627
642

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Got donphan on WT


----------



## frio hur (Nov 12, 2015)

hoenn

grovyle*
sceptile*
marshtomp*
swampert*
silcoon*
beautifly*
dustox*
ludicolo*
seedot*
shiftry*
vigoroth*
slaking*
shedinja*
exploud*
carvanha*
camerupt*
vibrava*
flygon*
cacnea*
whiscash*
baltoy*
claydol*
cradily*
armaldo*
castform*
dusclops
wynaut*
snorunt*
glalie*
spheal*
sealo*
walrein*
gorebyss
shelgon*
salamance*
metang*


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 12, 2015)

162 tbt?


----------



## frio hur (Nov 12, 2015)

sinnoh

grotle*
torterra*
infernape*
prinplup
empoleon*
starly*
staraptor*
kricketune*
luxio
rampardos*
shieldon
bastiodon*
cherubi*
gastrodon*
ambipom*
lopunny*
purugly*
bronzor
bonsly*
garchomp*
munchlax*
finneon*
lumineon*
magnezone*
rhyperior*
tangrowth*
electivire*
magmortar*
yanmega*
dusknoir*
froslass*
darkrai <- wait what?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i haven't been counting honestly, to busy making the lists


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 12, 2015)

214 tbt so far. 

Darkrai? Lol i have him haha


----------



## frio hur (Nov 12, 2015)

unova

servine*
serperior*
pignite*
emboar*
oshawott*
dewott*
simisear*
simipour*
munna
blitzle*
excadrill*
tympole
seismitoad*
sewaddle*
leavanny*
liligant*
krokorok
krookodile*
yamask*
cofagrigus*
tirtouga
carracosta*
archen
archeops*
gothitelle*
vanillish
sawsbuck*
escavalier*
frillish*
jellicent*
joltik
galvantula*
ferrothorn*
klink*
klang*
klinklang*
eelektrik*
elgyem
accelgor*
bouffalant*
rufflet*
thundurus*

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_Pokémon_by_National_Pokédex_number


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 12, 2015)

I have spearow and electauzz for touch trading, but I do have grimer,shiedon,munna,elgyem and koffing


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 12, 2015)

254 tbt is what I counted so far. What time zone are you in, so we can trade? I'm in est but I have to go. 3pm est tomorrow?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sap88 said:


> I have spearow and electauzz for touch trading, but I do have grimer,shiedon,munna,elgyem and koffing



Alright! I can trade on the time I said c:


----------



## frio hur (Nov 12, 2015)

est,  so around 3pm tomorrow?  i might be a bit late depending on when my lazy self gets out of bed.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

frio hur said:


> est,  so around 3pm tomorrow?  i might be a bit late depending on when my lazy self gets out of bed.



Yeah, around there. Take as long as you need, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

sup

you never posted a list for kalos, guessing you completed it, but just making sure.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah, I did. I'm stuck in my school bus so I'll be home around 3:30. I can try to get some entries done but I have tennis practice lol


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

added you, i'm errol in game.

did a little catching/breeding last night too.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Ok, adding you now! IGN is Amanda

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not seeing you on my friends list at all..


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

i'm not seeing you either


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

frio hur said:


> i'm not seeing you either



Should we do the gts method for adding each other? :/ (ex: Trade a fletchling for something on GTS and add eachother?)


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

i really don't trust the gts.

i see you as a 3ds friend but not in game...


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

frio hur said:


> i really don't trust the gts.
> 
> i see you as a 3ds friend but not in game...



Yeah, not seeing you in game, just the DS.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

there you are 

let's start with the kanto list


----------



## sej (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi! Good luck! 

Lol i also want to complete it as well, it would help me get shinies a lot!


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Wait, I see you!

Alright, lets do this! > : )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Hi! Good luck!
> 
> Lol i also want to complete it as well, it would help me get shinies a lot!



Ty! Good luck to you also!


----------



## sej (Nov 13, 2015)

Would you mind if i created a thread to ask people to help me complete it to? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shinylatias said:


> Wait, I see you!
> 
> Alright, lets do this! > : )
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Sej said:


> Would you mind if i created a thread to ask people to help me complete it to?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thanks!




Wouldn't mind at all!


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

hmmm


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

frio hur said:


> hmmm



?  

Forgot that pumpkaboo evolves via trade lol


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

yeah, it freaks me out a bit when people send trade evolve mons over.

- - - Post Merge - - -

about 11 more for kanto.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

frio hur said:


> yeah, it freaks me out a bit when people send trade evolve mons over.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> about 11 more for kanto.


Sorry about that lol. 

Sweet. Have to go pretty soon, so can we finish the rest of the dex around 6pm? I'll just end it when I gotta leave.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

sej, make a list of what you need.


----------



## sej (Nov 13, 2015)

frio hur said:


> sej, make a list of what you need.



Quite a lot, wait a sec


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Back!


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

*waves*


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

*waves back*

Ready?  Will be online


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a full dex in OR and have very close to a live dex stored in my pokebank. Do you still need?


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Blondieboo13 said:


> I have a full dex in OR and have very close to a live dex stored in my pokebank. Do you still need?



If I'm unable to get the shiny charm I'll check if any are unregistered. ( I have Pyroar in my dex but the info is ???. Would that keep me for getting the charm? ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm guessing it is haha x)


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

honestly i don't know, just figured safe than sorry.

- - - Post Merge - - -

so this and one more, then done with kanto dex.

could you check and let me know if you are missing anything besides electabuzz?


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah, good point. I'll skim through my dex after all the regions are registered and will see if any are (???) registered.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On to Jhoto!


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

hey check your dex real quick, easier to just go one region at a time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

only one missing for kanto dex?


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Alright, oh, we forgot Magby by the way..

Not registered fully

Metapod
Butterfree
Kakuna
Arbok
Niforan (Female)
Nidorina
Nidoking
Whole Nidoran Male family
Nidoqueen
Clefable
Vileplume
Venomoth
Psyduck
Dugtio
Poliwag
Kadabra
Weepinbell
Slobro
Slowpoke
Magneton
Farfetch'd
Cloyster
Cubone
Weezing
Rhydon
Mr. Mime
Jynx
Jolteon


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

i don't have a kadabra but i have most of everything else.

yeah i know magby is on the list, i just don't have one atm.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh, dang 0_0 Great. I can always get one from Blondieboo ^^


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

wanna call it 1 btb for each? cause there's so many and cause i'm a doof that doesn't have everything on hand >.<


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah, I guess. (Soooo not a doof) Are we on Jhoto now?


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

yeah we're on johto now.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Alright, just making sure lol. This may take a while but the charm will be soo worth it


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

2 left for johto


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

frio hur said:


> 2 left for johto



Sweet. Once the last Jhoto is done I'll look to see whose not registered.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

alright


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Ledyba
Ampharos
Sudawoodo 
-186-
Hoppip
Skiploom
Quagsire
Sowking
Misdreavus
Steelix
Granbull
Quillfish
Pilowswine
Elekid
-240-


Not too long..


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

ready


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

After the last few pokemon I just need to go on acnl real quick. Haven't been on for days and I want to make sure nobody moves lol


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

hoenn next


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Yup, I'll be there Ina second.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

<- has sandwich


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

XD


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

It can't leave my party.  It's saying " it has learned an HM move. You cannot let it leave your party"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Want a yveltal instead? I dunno what happened. It had strength


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

my vibrava? 

that's very strange, some of mine gave me the same message and wouldn't let me trade them, but you can't trade me my own pokemon?


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah, it won't go..


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

that's so weird, i don't even remember teaching it HM moves.

don't worry about any legends, i have all of gen 6.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

It is. And it has HM strength. Maybe the game bugged and let you trade it? I dunno. 

Alright, I just feel bad I can't give you back your Pokemon.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

it's kinda annoying and very strange that it won't trade back, but overall not a huge loss.

treat it nice though 

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry, lost my place on the list and i aparently don't have a cacnea.

- - - Post Merge - - -

3 more to go


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

That's good. At least you can evolve another trapinch. 

I will 

It's cool 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's doing it again..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hm surf?i can take it to the move tutor.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

hun, really it's ok, it's not your fault.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

I feel bad cause walrein is a really good Pokemon


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

that i've never even used. i can get another one.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

are you sure?


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

yeah, i've always been more of a collector than battler.  and my save on OR is actually in mossdeep.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Alright, I just want to make sure since I don't want to come across as a stealer. 0~o'


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

so of the list: 4 the game refuses to let me trade and 3 i simply don't have right now.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

AUGHHHHHHHH IM GOING TO THE MOVE TUTOR

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shinylatias said:


> AUGHHHHHHHH IM GOING TO THE MOVE TUTOR



It's so hard when the game will be so stupid to you


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

....ok yeah that one does hurt.  thank you.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

No problem. I have two of the event beldums so I wouldn't intend to take it anyway. Off to dendimeil town..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Strength has been forgotten. Sent a trade request


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

got it, thank you.  and that was the last one on the list until you recheck.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

I'll check the ones that aren't registered. Be right back! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mightyena
Lombre
Nuzleaf
Kirlia
Masquerain
Loudred
Nosepass
Meditite
Medichan
Illumise
Swalot
Sharpedo
Camperupt
Grumpig
Lunatone
Crawdaunt
Chimecho
Clampearl
Huntail


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

ready

- - - Post Merge - - -

might not be able to trade ash back.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm right in dendimeil town so if I quit it means I'm forgetting a move


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

i'm gonna have to trade you a ton of heart scales.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh, it's free to forget

- - - Post Merge - - -

Once we complete this region I gotta go for the night. Thanks!


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

keep that one.  i forgot i gave it a tooth.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 13, 2015)

Sure? Thanks. G'night. Trade more tomorrow.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 13, 2015)

yeah i have a huntail already, need to get another gorebyss.  

night


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm back, but only till 10am


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 14, 2015)

What pokemon do you need?


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

SensaiGallade said:


> What pokemon do you need?



I'm getting my dex completed by frio hur, but if there are any left that I need I'll tell you!


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

*wanders in*

hey, let me go start the laundry and i'll get set up.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome back! I'll be shiny hunting in the fs. Just tell me when.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

ready for sinnoh trades.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

Alright, getting on..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, if any of the pokemon you trade me that has an HM  that you want I'll forget the move, if you want.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

might have to


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

About two regions left, right? (Including the pokemon in Kalos I don't have fully registered.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops, Infernape has Cut.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

sorry, i tend to wander aimlessly through the game and teach HMs to help get around

also distracted by desert bus 9 

- - - Post Merge - - -

yeah after sinnoh it's unova and kalos and that's it.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

Nah, its fine  

Lol xD


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

4 left


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

Remaining pokemon:

-394-
Staravia
-401-
Roserade
-410-
Wormadam
Mothim
Floatzel
Driftloon
-428-
Honchkrow
Chingling
Stunky
Stuntank
Mime. jr
Chatot
Hippowdon
Drapion
Croagunk
Toxicroak
Carnavine
Mantyke
Snover
Abomasnow
Weavile
Glaceon
Gallade
Probopass


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

ready


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

Unova now? I can take care of Gallade


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

gotta get mega stones off of some of them.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

Alright. Are they ORAS exclusive?


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

i have a gallade, he's just holding a mega stone so he can't be traded.

also i need to move my laundry.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh, okay. Just tell me when your ready~


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

some of them yeah, i couldn't trade my swampert cause of his mega stone and HM moves.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ready


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh, ok.  Sent a trade request


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

*mad dash for charger cable*

i thank whoever made a usb/3ds cable.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

lol xD


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

9 more


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

Two now.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

yup


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

After Thunderus I'll check the dex. Since I have all the Kalos mons I'll just say all of them that aren't registered.


*SO EXITED*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Before all of it I'm going to check my dex and see if any are missing, and I'll let you know.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

gonna check laundry and get a drink


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

Unova

Pansage
Simisage
-518-
Swoobat
-535-
Scolipede
-552-
Crustle
Scrafty
-564-
-566-
Duosion
Vanilite
-583-
Vaniluxe
Amoonguss
Fraxure
Mienshao
Golurk


Kalos
Spewpa
Litleo
Gogoat
Pangoro
Doublade
Barbaracle
Heliolisk
Sliggoo
Avalugg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright, tall me when ready


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

ready


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

and that is EVERYTHING i have on hand.

sorry it's not all you need but at least your list is a lot shorter.


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 14, 2015)

Ah, okay. I can estimate 270tbt. I'll send now  tysm for helping, have a nice day!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi! How many are you missing and how much are you paying each?


----------



## frio hur (Nov 14, 2015)

what i couldn't trade for reasons

psyduck
kadabra
slowpoke
slowbro
magneton
rhydon

sudawoodo 
steelix
pilowswine
magby

swampert
camerupt
sharpedo
cacnea
glalie
gorebyss
dusclops

prinplup
shieldon

tympole
krokorok
tirtouga
archen
duosion
vanilite
vanilish
fraxure

doublade
sliggoo


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 15, 2015)

What are the reasons?  

Ugh, only need Camperupt, Glalie, Krokorok, and Vanilish!


----------



## frio hur (Nov 15, 2015)

HM moves, mega stones, didn't have one of at the time.

i took the held items and HM moves off of them if you wanna try again.


----------



## vexnir (Nov 15, 2015)

Shinylatias said:


> What are the reasons?
> 
> Ugh, only need Camperupt, Glalie, Krokorok, and Vanilish!


If you still need them, I can also help. I am just an another person with a completed dex and no life, haha. (Now working towards my living dex and Battle Maison statues! )


----------

